# pedofilia



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Maggio 2009)

*Pedofilia: due arresti*

*Roma: sfruttatore cedeva figlio, per imprenditore solo denuncia*


(ANSA) - ROMA, 8 MAG - Gli bastava una telefonata per avere rapporti sessuali con un adolescente, ogni volta di eta' e con caratteristiche fisiche diverse. Cosi' un noto imprenditore finanziario di 66 anni aveva incontri erotici in un appartamento della Capitale, nel centralissimo quartiere Prati, dove abusava di ragazzini, tra i 14 e i 15 anni, tutti di famiglie disagiate. Gli adolescenti erano contattati da due uomini, che sono stati arrestati. Il manager invece e' stato solo denunciato.



*Pedofilia: due arresti*


----------



## Old danut (10 Maggio 2009)

Queste cose mi fanno schifo...castrazione come pena, no?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Queste cose mi fanno schifo...castrazione come pena, no?


Io preferisco* ....linciati dalla folla.......!
*

Pero' ..... da quello che si sa', i pedofili in galera vengono usati come " bambole gonfiabili "....

Forse anche chi e' detenuto in prigione ha una sorta di giustizia propria......


----------



## Old Becco (15 Maggio 2009)

Sì, la pedofilia è una aberrazione gravissima e un crimine ripugnante.Però cerchiamo anche di non essere dei forcaioli e di capire meglio. Chi si "ammala" di pedofilia forse è davvero malato e il linciaggio o le camere a gas non son una soluzione civile. La prima cosa da fare è mettere al sicuro i ragazzi da queste persone e poi magari cercare una soluzione sera al lor problema. Non siamo una società civile e fra i tanti doveri abbiamo anche quello di impegnarci contro le degenerazioni.
Se accettiamo ce si facciano i roghi contro i pedofili, il rischio è quello che poi si inizi a fare una pulizia etnica delle "diversità" e magari poi ci finiscono dentro anche omosessuali, lesbiche, trans, streghe, negri, terroni..... Che ovviamente non sono dei criminali, ma quando il fuoco è acceso.......
Parere personale
Becco


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Sì, la pedofilia è una aberrazione gravissima e un crimine ripugnante.Però cerchiamo anche di non essere dei forcaioli e di capire meglio. Chi si "ammala" di pedofilia forse è davvero malato e il linciaggio o le camere a gas non son una soluzione civile. *La prima cosa da fare è mettere al sicuro i ragazzi da queste persone e poi magari cercare una soluzione sera al lor problema.* Non siamo una società civile e fra i tanti doveri abbiamo anche quello di impegnarci contro le degenerazioni.
> Se accettiamo ce si facciano i roghi contro i pedofili, il rischio è quello che poi si inizi a fare una pulizia etnica delle "diversità" e magari poi ci finiscono dentro anche omosessuali, lesbiche, trans, streghe, negri, terroni..... Che ovviamente non sono dei criminali, ma quando il fuoco è acceso.......
> Parere personale
> Becco


non ci si ammala di pedofilia.
Lo si è e basta.
quanto alla frase in grassetto come pensi si potrebbe fare?
qualche proposta?facciamo un quartiere per soli pedofili? li marchiamo sulla fronte affinchè si sappia?


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Io preferisco* ....linciati dalla folla.......!*
> 
> 
> *Pero' ..... da quello che si sa', i pedofili in galera vengono usati come " bambole gonfiabili "....*
> ...


 Da gente che non è meglio di loro... violentare qualcuno in galera mostra sempre il peggio di un uomo, anche se lo stuprato è un pedofilo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci si ammala di pedofilia.
> Lo si è e basta.
> quanto alla frase in grassetto come pensi si potrebbe fare?
> qualche proposta?facciamo un quartiere per soli pedofili? li marchiamo sulla fronte affinchè si sappia?


bhè di fatto un pedofilo è un malato.
uno sporco bastardo di merda, e malato.
personalmente non trovo crimine al mondo più aberrante di questo né criminali che meritino meno pietà di questi. 
il mio essere contraria alla pena di morte, davanti a certi crimini, ammetto che vacilla e mi fa diventare contraddittoria (di sicuro lo sarò anche ora). riesco comunque a tenerla in piedi, tanto per iniziare, in forza della possibilità di un errore giudiziario e di un uomo probo fatto diventare mostro erroneamente.
anche di fronte alla certezza del crimine e del criminale, comunque, non vorrei che lo stato si "macchiasse", che fosse sua la mano che lo uccide, perché il principio è nettamente sbagliato. 
Ma davanti al genitore (o chi per lui) del bambino, che ammazza, non sarei neanche solo minimamente severa.
So benissimo che è un pensiero sbagliato e fortemente contrario a quanto esprimo di solito, ma per quanto la cosa mi dispiaccia, perché tira fuori odio e mancanza di rispetto per la persona che credo onestamente non mi caratterizzano, non riesco ad averne di diversi, in merito. Non credo assolutamente nella riabilitazione di questi personaggi, e l'idea che dopo tot anni tornino a piede libero - perché ci tornano - e che possano farlo ancora - la cronaca ci insegna che è successo e non ho motivo di credere che non succederà ancora - boh, non dico neanche che mi fa girare i coglioni, perché non è rabbia il sentimento in ballo, ma reale sconforto e scoramento, al pensiero di un bambino a cui viene così brutalmente e spietatamente strappata l'infanzia, segnandolo a vita. Mi dà fastidio uno schiaffo dato, al posto delle parole, da un genitore, immaginarsi questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il fatto, invece, che i pedofili diventino le bambole gonfiabili dei carcerati non lo trovo giusto né umano, unicamente perché se così fosse (e credo che lo sia o almeno lo sia stato, veramente) ci sarebbe la compiacenza delle guardie, ergo dello stato, che autorizzerebbero di fatto una brutalità forse maggiore, poichè spinta (o mascherata) dalla "buona azione punitiva e vendicativa".
Quanto alla frase in grassetto di becco, una delle soluzioni non potrebbe essere quella di non far più uscire il pedofilo dal carcere? Ovvio che sarebbe una soluzione valida solo per quelli "noti" come tali, ma sarebbe già qualcosa, anche piccolo, ma qualcosa. Per prevenire, una soluzione purtroppo non esiste. Già di fronte ai sospetti ci si trova veramente nei casini: bambini da salvaguardare da una parte, adulti potenzialmente accusati ingiustamente dall'altra. E' un vero troiaio, specie se la gente è contagiata dalla fobia (e questo vale tanto per la fobia pedofilo quanto per la fobia extracomunitario stupratore, e così via). Anche in questo caso credo che senza la stampa tra i coglioni sarebbe tutto più "semplice". Se il nome di un sospettato, di un indagato, non fosse sbattuto in prima pagina e su tutti i tg nazionali, macchiandolo indelebilmente del titolo di mostro, per poi scoprire (dicendolo però a sto giro sottovoce) che ops, scusate, è stato un errore, denunce indagini e tutto il resto, correrebbe secondo me molto più liscio. Se tizio è un pedofilo, a me fondamentalmente non me ne sbatte un cazzo saperlo, nel momento in cui lo si fa sparire dalla circolazione (ingabbiandolo a vita eh, non ammazzandolo).


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Sì, la pedofilia è una aberrazione gravissima e un crimine ripugnante.Però cerchiamo anche di non essere dei forcaioli e di capire meglio. Chi si "ammala" di pedofilia forse è davvero malato e il linciaggio o le camere a gas non son una soluzione civile. La prima cosa da fare è mettere al sicuro i ragazzi da queste persone e poi magari cercare una soluzione sera al lor problema. Non siamo una società civile e fra i tanti doveri abbiamo anche quello di impegnarci contro le degenerazioni.
> Se accettiamo ce si facciano i roghi contro i pedofili, il rischio è quello che poi si inizi a fare una pulizia etnica delle "diversità" e magari poi ci finiscono dentro anche omosessuali, lesbiche, trans, streghe, negri, terroni..... Che ovviamente non sono dei criminali, ma quando il fuoco è acceso.......
> Parere personale
> Becco


 
Sai, in teoria hai ragione. Ma io mi chiedo: la società come può mettere al riparo i bambini nel momento in cui i pedofili si trovano ovunque, anche nei luoghi che dovrebbero essere sicuri (scuole)?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

A scuola e' veramente difficile.
La cosa peggiore, secondo me, e' che bisogna proteggierli da chi si conosce.
I casi violenza sui bambini sono spesso a opera di persone ben note.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

ma si.
Forse  la soluzione sarebbe semplicemente non farli più uscire dalla galera.
Ho visto servizi sulla pedofilia di una cattiveria e depravazione da farmi venire giù i lacrimoni. (non ultimo il caso dei video con vere e proprie torture sessuali a minori di 5 anni) e davanti a cose del genere  ammetto di non riuscire ad essere assolutamente obiettiva.

Non so che dire...


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Io preferisco* ....linciati dalla folla.......!*
> 
> 
> Pero' ..... da quello che si sa', i pedofili in galera vengono usati come " bambole gonfiabili "....
> ...


Deprecabile


----------



## Old amarax (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si.
> Forse la soluzione sarebbe semplicemente non farli più uscire dalla galera.
> Ho visto servizi sulla pedofilia di una cattiveria e depravazione da farmi venire giù i lacrimoni. (non ultimo il caso dei video con vere e proprie torture sessuali a minori di 5 anni) e *davanti a cose del genere ammetto di non riuscire ad essere assolutamente obiettiva.*
> 
> *Non so che dire...*


 
Da madre vi posso dire che avevo una paura folle per i miei figli quando erano piccoli. Una volta che non trovavo il grande, mentre aspettavo la seconda...mi venne una crisi isterica.
Quando sento di cosa sono capici alcuni li definisco bestie . Animali che non hanno niente nè ideali, nè religione. Malati??? castrazione chimica e galera.


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Da madre vi posso dire che avevo una paura folle per i miei figli quando erano piccoli. Una volta che non trovavo il grande, mentre aspettavo la seconda...mi venne una crisi isterica.
> Quando sento di cosa sono capici alcuni li definisco bestie . Animali che non hanno niente nè ideali, nè religione. Malati??? castrazione chimica e galera.


Purtroppo spesso queste persone sono il frutto di un contesto violento ed essendo l'unico modo che hanno dovuto conoscere lo ripropongono.
Forse l'unica è davvero rinchiuderli a vita in modo tale da non mettere in pericolo il resto della società, x me non si recuperano assolutamente


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso queste persone sono il frutto di un contesto violento ed essendo l'unico modo che hanno dovuto conoscere lo ripropongono.
> Forse l'unica è davvero rinchiuderli a vita in modo tale da non mettere in pericolo il resto della società, x me non si recuperano assolutamente


E' vero...in genere i pedofili sono stati bambini abusati. Non significa che non vadano assicurati alla giustizia, anzi va loro impedito di nuocere ancora.
E sarebbe il caso di interrompee la spirale di violenza: i bimbi vittime dei pedofili devono essere loro oggetto di attentissime cure da parte dei servizi sociali.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero...in genere i pedofili sono stati bambini abusati. Non significa che non vadano assicurati alla giustizia, anzi va loro impedito di nuocere ancora.
> E sarebbe il caso di interrompee la spirale di violenza: i bimbi vittime dei pedofili devono essere loro oggetto di attentissime cure da parte dei servizi sociali.


visto come lavorano i servizi sociali  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   preferirei trovare un'altra soluzione


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Da madre vi posso dire che avevo una paura folle per i miei figli quando erano piccoli. Una volta che non trovavo il grande, mentre aspettavo la seconda...mi venne una crisi isterica.
> Quando sento di cosa sono capici alcuni li definisco bestie . Animali che non hanno niente nè ideali, nè religione. Malati??? castrazione chimica e galera.


A chi lo dici.
Quando leggo che esiste questa gente orribile, mi si ghiaccia il sangue, non riesco nemmeno più a pensare lucidamente...in quei momenti penso addirittura che mi piacerebbe metterle un microcip sottocutaneo per sapere sempre dove si trova...roba da manicomio!


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso queste persone sono il frutto di un contesto violento ed essendo l'unico modo che hanno dovuto conoscere lo ripropongono.
> Forse l'unica è davvero rinchiuderli a vita in modo tale da non mettere in pericolo il resto della società, x me non si recuperano assolutamente


A volte. Ma personalmente credo che si tratti più di una vera e propria malattia e che non dipenda necessariamente dal contesto sociale e famigliare in cui si è cresciuti!


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A volte. Ma personalmente credo che si tratti più di una vera e propria malattia e che non dipenda necessariamente dal contesto sociale e famigliare in cui si è cresciuti!


purtroppo è + frequente di quanto si creda, una specie di circolo vizioso. Questa, ovviamente, non vuole essere una giustificazione. E' uno schifo, dev'essere durissima essere genitori, riuscire a stare allerta senza trasmettere il proprio terrore ai bambini


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> purtroppo è + frequente di quanto si creda, una specie di circolo vizioso. Questa, ovviamente, non vuole essere una giustificazione. E' uno schifo, dev'essere durissima essere genitori, riuscire a stare allerta senza trasmettere il proprio terrore ai bambini


Infatti. Trasmettere la paura del prossimo è sicuramente deleterio. L'ideale sarebbe riuscire a fargli capire che a te genitore, può dire tutto senza timore di essere giudicato o senza sentirsi in colpa...


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. Trasmettere la paura del prossimo è sicuramente deleterio. L'ideale sarebbe riuscire a fargli capire che a te genitore, può dire tutto senza timore di essere giudicato o senza sentirsi in colpa...


 
è vero, il dialogo è importantissimo.
quando penso a quand'ero piccola mi sembra un altro mondo...ed ho solo 28 anni......io giocavo fuori in campagna con gli amici, correvamo x tutto il paese e non c'era nessun adulto con noi...ed eravamo nell'hinterland milanese.....non lo so.....non mi ritrovo +


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero, il dialogo è importantissimo.
> quando penso a quand'ero piccola mi sembra un altro mondo...ed ho solo 28 anni......io giocavo fuori in campagna con gli amici, correvamo x tutto il paese e non c'era nessun adulto con noi...ed eravamo nell'hinterland milanese.....non lo so.....non mi ritrovo +


In effetti anche io. Non ricordo che i miei genitori mi abbiano mai detto di stare attenta a questo o a quella persona.
Però forse anche adesso la pedofilia non è poi così diffusa (o almeno voglio sperarlo), semplicemente se ne parla molto più di prima. O forse è peggiorato tutto anche a causa di internet e dei nuovi mezzi che hanno a disposizione!
Sicuramente però ci sono più pericoli per i bambini, vedi solo gli atti di bullismo e di aggressioni per dei telefonini o per poche euro...al massimo a me rubavano la merenda (di nascosto)!


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In effetti anche io. Non ricordo che i miei genitori mi abbiano mai detto di stare attenta a questo o a quella persona.
> Però forse anche adesso la pedofilia non è poi così diffusa (o almeno voglio sperarlo), semplicemente se ne parla molto più di prima.
> Sicuramente però ci sono più pericoli per i bambini, vedi solo gli atti di bullismo e di aggressioni per dei telefonini o per poche euro...al massimo a me rubavano la merenda (di nascosto)!


 
sì però se ci pensi, quanti bambini vedi da soli nei parchi? pochissimi! noi ai giardinetti eravamo tra noi e le cose si aggiustavano tra noi bambini, magari con 2 cazzottini ma tra noi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sai, in teoria hai ragione. Ma io mi chiedo: *la società come può mettere al riparo i bambini nel momento in cui i pedofili si trovano ovunque, anche nei luoghi che dovrebbero essere sicuri (scuole*)?


 La sicurezza totale non ci sarà mai... un buon sistema però (e non solo per la pedofilia), è quello di star vicino ai propri figli. Conoscendoli bene, sarà facile vedere delle modifiche sostanziali del comportamento.  Questo secondo me deve mettere immediatamente in guardia il genitore... magari 9 volte su 10 il motivo fortunatamente non sarà così grave, ma se lo fosse c'è una buona probabilità di arrivare in tempo per sventare l'irreparabile.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *A volte*. Ma personalmente credo che si tratti più di una vera e propria malattia e che non dipenda necessariamente dal contesto sociale e famigliare in cui si è cresciuti!


 Quasi sempre. Non è una giustificazione, ma se si vuol provare a capire in qualche modo un fenomeno a prima vista inconcepibile, bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo per quello che è. I minori abusati tendono poi o a restare vittime, o a diventare a loro volta carnefici.


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sì però se ci pensi, quanti bambini vedi da soli nei parchi? pochissimi! noi ai giardinetti eravamo tra noi e le cose si aggiustavano tra noi bambini, magari con 2 cazzottini ma tra noi!


SI, c'è una paura collettiva...
Sabato scorso una mia amica era al parco con i suoi due bimbi, ad un certo punto il più grande di 5 anni è sparito! Non si trovava...e lei (e non solo lei) è andata in panico pensando subito che glielo avessero portato via.
Dopo poco è spuntato da dietro ai cespugli dove era andato a fare pipì


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi sempre. Non è una giustificazione, ma se si vuol provare a capire in qualche modo un fenomeno a prima vista inconcepibile, bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo per quello che è. I minori abusati tendono poi o a restare vittime, o a diventare a loro volta carnefici.


E' vero. Ma non ricordo dove avevo letto che questo fare agli altri quello che era stato fatto a loro da bambini era sicuramente vero per le percosse e le violenze psicologiche...non sempre per gli abusi sessuali


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi sempre. Non è una giustificazione, ma se si vuol provare a capire in qualche modo un fenomeno a prima vista inconcepibile, bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo per quello che è. I minori abusati tendono poi o a restare vittime, o a diventare a loro volta carnefici.


Se questo fosse vero (e sicuramente nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi lo è) bisognerebbe riuscire ad intervenire soprattutto sui minori abusati, finchè sono piccoli e "salvabili", seguendol nelle fasi della loro crescita e anche in età adulta.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sicurezza totale non ci sarà mai... un buon sistema però (e non solo per la pedofilia), *è quello di star vicino ai propri figli.* Conoscendoli bene, sarà facile vedere delle modifiche sostanziali del comportamento.  Questo secondo me deve mettere immediatamente in guardia il genitore... magari 9 volte su 10 il motivo fortunatamente non sarà così grave, ma se lo fosse c'è una buona probabilità di arrivare in tempo per sventare l'irreparabile.


se non fosse che spesso e volentieri è proprio nelle strutture pubbliche (asili, oratori , palestre e scuole) dove ti aspetti che i minori siano tutelati e protetti che succede che agiscano i pedofili...


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se questo fosse vero (e sicuramente nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi lo è) *bisognerebbe riuscire ad intervenire soprattutto sui minori abusati*, *finchè sono piccoli e "salvabili*", seguendol nelle fasi della loro crescita e anche in età adulta.


 Assolutamente si! E lì l'unico punto di salvezza, per loro e per le loro possibili future vittime. La vera prevenzione andrebbe fatta in quel momento.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non fosse che spesso e volentieri è proprio nelle strutture pubbliche (asili, oratori , palestre e scuole) dove ti aspetti che i minori siano tutelati e protetti che succede che agiscano i pedofili...


 Che c'entra... a casa i tuoi figli li vedi tutti i giorni. Se stai loro vicino, ti accorgi di quelle eventuali "differenze" di cui parlavo.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non fosse che spesso e volentieri è proprio nelle strutture pubbliche (asili, oratori , palestre e scuole) dove ti aspetti che i minori siano tutelati e protetti che succede che agiscano i pedofili...



Ma spesso e volentieri le violenze sui minori sono a casa.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma spesso e volentieri le violenze sui minori sono a casa.


 Si, tante volte... per questo penso che dietro un bambino abusato troppe volte c'è un genitore distratto, o peggio carnefice.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

e nelle famiglie.
la cosa che sgomenta è che la mostruosità di questi atti aberranti è , nella realtà, silenziosamente radicata in tante persone che reputiamo e si reputano normali


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma spesso e volentieri le violenze sui minori sono a casa.



dai raga, spesso no.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




almeno spero..
cazzo fai dei figli per maltrattarli io non lo capisco proprio...


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! E lì l'unico punto di salvezza, per loro e per le loro possibili future vittime. La vera prevenzione andrebbe fatta in quel momento.


E si fa secondo te?
Non ne so molto in proposito...ma è previsto che i servizi sociali e lo stato si prendano cura di questi sfortunati esseri negli anni, seguendoli e aiutandli anche nell'età adulta?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, tante volte... per questo penso che dietro un bambino abusato troppe volte c'è un genitore distratto, o peggio carnefice.


ti quoto totalmente .
Sopratutto c'è il genitore distratto che demanda la crescita dei figli alla tv e ai videogiochi , troppo preso dal lavoro ( sacrosanto ) , dal tram tram della vita quotidiana per riuscire a captare segnali del malessere  .


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai raga, spesso no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capretta mo cerco in internet i dati.

Si tende troppo spesso a pensare che siano estranei che regalano caramelle, invece tante volte non e' proprio cosi'.

Questo rende il problema molto difficile da combattere. Spesso le violenze non sono neanche denunciate perche' il carnefice e' parte della famiglia o la famiglia ne e' in qualche modo complice.


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e nelle famiglie.
> la cosa che sgomenta è che la mostruosità di questi atti aberranti è , nella realtà, silenziosamente radicata in tante persone che reputiamo e si reputano normali


Se si pensa a questo non si vive più...non si può sospettare di chiunque ci graviti intorno, però sono pienamente d'accordo che spesso sia così.
Gli occhi vanno sempre tenuti bene aperti!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E si fa secondo te?
> Non ne so molto in proposito...ma è previsto che i servizi sociali e lo stato si prendano cura di questi sfortunati esseri negli anni, seguendoli e aiutandli anche nell'età adulta?


Temo molto poco, e per vari motivi. Il primo è che la violenza troppe volte emerge tardi, dopo anni di sevizie... è il classico caso di quelle consumate nelle mure domestiche. Quello che leggiamo e che vengono alla ribalta ho paura siano solo la punta di un iceberg.
Poi sommaci il pressapochismo dei servizi forniti... l'oggettiva difficolta di certe terapie...
In ogni caso, ho paura che l'unico anello debole di questa catena orribile sia lì.. se si vuol provare a spezzarla, bisognerebbe intervenire efficacemente sui minori abusati, il prima e il più a lungo possibile.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Questo e' dato da una ricerca americana... ora vi trovo anche quelli Italiani.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' dato da una ricerca americana... ora vi trovo anche quelli Italiani.


minchia....
mother 39,9%..terribile..


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Temo molto poco, e per vari motivi. Il primo è che la violenza troppe volte emerge tardi, dopo anni di sevizie... è il classico caso di quelle consumate nelle mure domestiche. Quello che leggiamo e che vengono alla ribalta ho paura siano solo la punta di un iceberg.
> Poi sommaci il pressapochismo dei servizi forniti... l'oggettiva difficolta di certe terapie...
> In ogni caso, ho paura che l'unico anello debole di questa catena orribile sia lì.. *se si vuol provare a spezzarla, bisognerebbe intervenire efficacemente sui minori abusati, il prima e il più a lungo possibile*.


 sì, sarebbe già un buon modo per evitare che si creino altri nuovi mostri


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sarebbe già un buon modo per evitare che si creino altri nuovi mostri


 Si salverebbero tante vittime... ed anche lui, che in modo orribile, è anch'esso una vittima.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Datemi pure della matta, ma per questi _delitti _(perchè di delitti si può parlare!!), io sono per la pena capitale! 
Non transigo. Chi ha dei figli _forse_ può capire. 
Perchè è facile dire "io sono contro la pena di morte", "io sono per il perdono e la riabilitazione"....ma quando hanno messo le loro mani luride su tua figlia, rovinandola per sempre e condannandola ad una vita di negative influenze psicologiche e fisiche, l'istinto è quello di ammazzarli. Io sono coerente e non ho nessuna vergogna a dirlo!
E cmq una pena esemplare almeno una volta, farebbe capire a quegli schifosi cosa potrebbero rimetterci se venissero beccati in flagrante....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

http://www.pastoralegiovanile.sv.it...tiche-abusi-e-sfruttamento-infantile&Itemid=8


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

http://www.centrostudi-ancoragenito...-sessuali-sui-minori-avviene-in-famiglia.html


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Datemi pure della matta, ma per questi _delitti _(perchè di delitti si può parlare!!), io sono per la pena capitale!
> Non transigo. Chi ha dei figli _forse_ può capire.
> Perchè è facile dire "io sono contro la pena di morte", "io sono per il perdono e la riabilitazione"....ma quando hanno messo le loro mani luride su tua figlia, rovinandola per sempre e condannandola ad una vita di negative influenze psicologiche e fisiche, l'istinto è quello di ammazzarli. Io sono coerente e non ho nessuna vergogna a dirlo!
> *E cmq una pena esemplare almeno una volta, farebbe capire a quegli schifosi cosa potrebbero rimetterci se venissero beccati in flagrante*....


 non credo proprio


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' dato da una ricerca americana... ora vi trovo anche quelli Italiani.


minchia!!! le madri per primeee?????????


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio


 
beh, io penso di si! E anche per tutti gli altri reati si dovrebbe avere una linea più dura! La gente ci penserebbe prima di rapinare, stuprare, uccidere. E' matematico.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> beh, io penso di si! E anche per tutti gli altri reati si dovrebbe avere una linea più dura! La gente ci penserebbe prima di rapinare, stuprare, uccidere. *E' matematico*.


 a contare i numeri dove la pena capitale viene applicata non si direbbe


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.centrostudi-ancoragenito...-sessuali-sui-minori-avviene-in-famiglia.html


 
*seeeee, parlano parlano, i dati sono preoccupanti.....e poi nn fanno mai un cazzo a questa gente di m!!!!!*


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Datemi pure della matta, ma per questi _delitti _(perchè di delitti si può parlare!!), io sono per la pena capitale!
> Non transigo. Chi ha dei figli _forse_ può capire.
> Perchè è facile dire "io sono contro la pena di morte", "io sono per il perdono e la riabilitazione"....ma quando hanno messo le loro mani luride su tua figlia, rovinandola per sempre e condannandola ad una vita di negative influenze psicologiche e fisiche, l'istinto è quello di ammazzarli. Io sono coerente e non ho nessuna vergogna a dirlo!
> E cmq una pena esemplare almeno una volta, farebbe capire a quegli schifosi cosa potrebbero rimetterci se venissero beccati in flagrante....


 Ecco invece un ottimo modo di approcciarsi a un problema per non risolvere nulla...


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si salverebbero tante vittime... ed anche lui, che in modo orribile, è anch'esso una vittima.


Ma non si fa, immagino, per mancanza di risorse, sia fisiche (personale, strutture, ecc.) che monetarie. Peccato che dovunque ti giri vedi sperperi inutili di soldi pubblici che potrebbero essere allocati in modi ben più utili!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco invece un ottimo modo di approcciarsi a un problema per non risolvere nulla...


perchè, approciandosi come si fa ora si risolve vero??? maddaiiii, vi state tutti nascondendo dietro a un dito!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a contare i numeri dove la pena capitale viene applicata non si direbbe


sei male informata


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Ma non si fa, immagino, per mancanza di risorse*, sia fisiche (personale, strutture, ecc.) che monetarie. Peccato che dovunque ti giri vedi sperperi inutili di soldi pubblici che potrebbero essere allocati in modi ben più utili!


 Anche per quello. Però credo ci siano motivi ben più gravi... come ad esempio, promuovere un cambio culturale e di mentalità, che inevitabilmente poi si rovescierebbe su mille altri aspetti della vita quotidiana.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

La pena capitale non serve a un cazzo! Dove c'e' la pena capitale si commettono addirittura piu' crimini.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè, approciandosi come si fa ora si risolve vero??? maddaiiii, vi state tutti nascondendo dietro a un dito!!


Ho scritto come si dovrebbe fare... se dici poi che ci nascondiamo tutti dietro ad un dito, sei solo una persona intransingente, che non accetta punti di vista diversi dal suo forcaiolo. Che come ti è stato fatto notare da altri, non risolve assolutamente nulla. Capisco che sia più facile impiccare uno, che provare a non farlo diventare un delinquente...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche per quello. Però credo ci siano motivi ben più gravi... come ad esempio, promuovere un cambio culturale e di mentalità, che inevitabilmente poi si rovescierebbe su mille altri aspetti della vita quotidiana.



Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè, approciandosi come si fa ora si risolve vero??? maddaiiii, vi state tutti nascondendo dietro a un dito!!


Personalmente non so cosa si possa fare per ridurre il problema ma sono anche io dell'idea che intervenire sulle vittime, seguendole passo passo e aiutandoli con supporti psicologici fino all'età adulta sia la soluzione migliore per evitare il perpetrarsi dell'orrore.
Sul fatto che, istintivamente e animalescamente, se mi trovassi davanti una persona che ha usato violenza su un bambinoe e avessi assistito personalmente alla scena, lo ucciderei...non dico che non lo farei perchè direi il falso! L'istinto talvolta è più forte della ragione


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *seeeee, parlano parlano, i dati sono preoccupanti.....e poi nn fanno mai un cazzo a questa gente di m!!!!!*


Il fatto e' che il male e' cosi' viscido che tutti dovremmo fare qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

ormai è un principio trattato più volte: aborro chi risponde incoerentemente alla violenza con altrettanta violenza lasciando i veri problemi tali e quali a prima , solo con dei morti sulla coscienza .
uccidere in nome della legge è un abnorme controsenso


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho scritto come si dovrebbe fare... se dici poi che ci nascondiamo tutti dietro ad un dito, sei solo una persona intransingente, che non accetta punti di vista diversi dal suo forcaiolo. Che come ti è stato fatto notare da altri, non risolve assolutamente nulla. Capisco che sia più facile impiccare uno, che provare a non farlo diventare un delinquente...


non sono intransigente, capisco, ma quando hai provato a redimere un deliquente, e quello ci ricasca, che fai? assisti impotente all'abuso sul figlio di qualcun'altro? i problemi vanno risolti con i fatti, nn con le chiacchiere morigerate!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non sono intransigente, capisco, ma quando hai provato a redimere un deliquente, e quello ci ricasca, che fai? assisti impotente all'abuso sul figlio di qualcun'altro? i problemi vanno risolti con i fatti, nn con le chiacchiere morigerate!



Ma quale fatto risolverebbe il problema, uccidere il genitore? Veramente rispondere alla violenza con la violenza e' mettersi allo stesso livello! Mi spiace aborro proprio la violenza.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non sono intransigente, capisco, ma quando hai provato a redimere un deliquente, e quello ci ricasca, che fai? assisti impotente all'abuso sul figlio di qualcun'altro? i problemi vanno risolti con i fatti, nn con le chiacchiere morigerate!


Un delinquente resta in cercere.
Un minore abusato si prova a non farlo diventare un delinquente. 
E' scritto chiaramente.
Non so come tu legga gli interventi, evidentemente hai un deficit di comprensione... o vai troppo di fretta, o sei talmente "posseduta" dalle tue idee da non riuscire a percepire quelle degli altri.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.


Un gregge va mantenuto nell'ignoranza... altrimenti un giorno potrebbe prendere a pedate i cani, e poi i pastori.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai è un principio trattato più volte: aborro chi risponde incoerentemente alla violenza con altrettanta violenza lasciando i veri problemi tali e quali a prima , solo con dei morti sulla coscienza .
> uccidere in nome della legge è un abnorme controsenso


le leggi sono fatte per essere rispettate, invece c'è una stragrande maggioranza di gente che se ne sbatte, rifiutando in questo modo il sistema e la possibilità di essere considerato una persona degna di meritare la libertà.

Ad oggi appare chiaro invece che anche a delinquere non ti fanno niente, non succede nulla, e allora perchè mi devo comportare da bravo cittadino??

La gente non è tutta illuminata e saccente....


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un delinquente resta in cercere.
> Un minore abusato si prova a non farlo diventare un delinquente.
> E' scritto chiaramente.
> Non so come tu legga gli interventi, evidentemente hai un deficit di comprensione... o vai troppo di fretta, o sei talmente "posseduta" dalle tue idee da non riuscire a percepire quelle degli altri.


Credo davvero che sarebbe la migliore soluzione possibile. Cercare di spezzare la catena infernale del fare agli altri quello che è stato fatto a te.
Davvero però, faccio fatica a capire, come nessuno dei personaggi al potere abbia mai pensato concretamente a mettere in atto un vero e proprio piano di recupero duraturo


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Un delinquente resta in cercere.*


 
View attachment 2821

ma in che mondo dei sogni vivete?????

View attachment 2821


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un minore abusato si prova a non farlo diventare un delinquente.


 
INFATTI NON E' IL MINORE DA PUNIRE, MA DA AIUTARE.


"il quoziente intellettivo è precipitato durante la mia assenza??" - Riply -


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

dal Thread di asu:

*"lo scandalo scoppiato in rete, per un filmato pubblicato su youtube*

*Video hard a scuola: due anni alla prof,*
*ma la docente potrà tornare in cattedra*


*Patteggiamento e sospensione della pena per atti sessuali con minori. Nessuna interdittiva invece dai pubblici uffici*


LECCE - Un filmato girato con un videofonino e pubblicato su Youtube l'aveva portata alla ribalta delle cronache, quel filmato mostrava alcuni minorenni che la palpeggiavano alle spalle. *Ora due anni di reclusione, con la formula del patteggiamento e sospensione della pena, sono stati inflitti dal gup Ines Casciaro, del tribunale di Lecce, alla insegnante di 41 anni di Monteroni ritratta nel filmato incriminato. La pena è stata inflitta per il reato di atti sessuali con minori, mentre è caduta l’accusa di corruzione ai danni di cinque giovani sotto i 18 anni. La docente non è stata interdetta dai pubblici uffici e quindi potrà tornare ad insegnare, perché la legge che prevede misure interdittive obbligatorie per reati di questo tipo è entrata in vigore successivamente all’epoca dei fatti.* 
*IL SECONDO VIDEO -* La «sexy-prof», della quale venne poi diffuso su Youtube un secondo filmato del tutto simile al primo, si difese a suo tempo sostenendo che si era trattato di «una simulazione» e di aver informato il preside della scuola privata nella quale era accaduto il fatto. Non servì e l’insegnante venne sospesa dal servizio e poi reintegrata dall’Ufficio scolastico regionale, dopo che il Tar di Lecce aveva accolto il suo ricorso contro la sospensione. 




_non entro nel merito del caso specifico ma mi domando: a che cazzo serve una sentenza del genere? Cioè, condannata a due anni , non un giorno di galera o domiciliari, e manco interdetta dai pubblici uffici? _

_non si risparmiava tempo e denaro non facendo un cazzo? Ci sono cause che durano una vita, assassini che escono per decorrenza dei termini e robe del genere che costano un botto di tempo e soldi._

_una bacchettata sulle nocche e via._
_Non so voi ma io di questa giustizia ne ho veramente le palle piene. MI fanno tutti schifo."_

Asu, scusa se ti ho copia-incollato, ma volevo dimostrare che forse nn sono l'unica a pensare certe cose!!

E scusate, se fosse stata mia figlia ad essere palpeggiata, due calci nel culo andavo a darglieli eccome!!!


e con questo passo e chiudo


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> INFATTI NON E' IL MINORE DA PUNIRE, MA DA AIUTARE.
> 
> 
> "il quoziente intellettivo è precipitato durante la mia assenza??" - Riply -


Ma la frase in piccolo e' riferita a te?
No perche' se quoti come i testimoni di geova citano la bibbia, cioe' solo le parti che confermano la loro teoria, non vale neanche la pena continuare il discorso.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> INFATTI NON E' IL MINORE DA PUNIRE, MA DA AIUTARE.
> 
> 
> *"il quoziente intellettivo è precipitato durante la mia assenza??" - Riply* -


_Aliens, scontro finale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_
Risollevalo tu, dai.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la frase in piccolo e' riferita a te?





moltimodi ha detto:


> _Aliens, scontro finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, era per MM, che ha capito al volo!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non sono intransigente, capisco, ma quando hai provato a redimere un deliquente, e quello ci ricasca, che fai? assisti impotente all'abuso sul figlio di qualcun'altro? i problemi vanno risolti con i fatti, nn con le chiacchiere morigerate!


 Un delinquente lo si punisce. La pena dovrebbe essere volta a far capire e scontare il male commesso. Dovrebbe essere certa e scontata per intero.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi;581008[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Un delinquente lo si punisce[/B]. La pena dovrebbe essere volta a far capire e scontare il male commesso. Dovrebbe essere certa e scontata per intero.



Ma infatti. Nessuno parla di redenzione dei peccati.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un delinquente lo si punisce. La pena *dovrebbe* essere volta a far capire e scontare il male commesso. *Dovrebbe* essere certa e scontata per intero.


hai detto giusto: dovrebbe. invece non lo è.

Del 12/5 anche la notizia della laurea della De Nardo..... ecco a chi si dovrebbero rivolgere le pene esemplari!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *hai detto giusto*: *dovrebbe. invece non lo è.*
> 
> Del 12/5 anche la notizia della laurea della De Nardo..... ecco a chi si dovrebbero rivolgere le pene esemplari!!!


 Se ho detto giusto, allora dovresti dire che questa è la strada giusta da percorrere, e non la pena di morte che invochi. Sei incoerente.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Comunque i bravi cittadini che inneggiano alla pena di morte mi spaventano quanto i criminali!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

non c'è peggior sordo....... è per questo che siamo dove siamo. 
Io nn so se hai figli MM, ma sono convinta che se facessero male a tuo figlio,  forse saresti il primo a chiedere giustizia! Se non ne hai nn puoi capire.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque i bravi cittadini che inneggiano alla pena di morte mi spaventano quanto i criminali!


Lettry dai, dimmi che se dovessero fare del male a sbarella tu porgi l'altra guancia....vero???


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non c'è peggior sordo....... è per questo che siamo dove siamo.
> Io nn so se hai figli MM, ma sono convinta che se facessero male a tuo figlio, forse saresti il primo a chiedere giustizia! Se non ne hai nn puoi capire.


 Confondi il normale istinto di vendetta del singolo con l'agire di uno stato... sinceramente trovo l'argomentazione che usi di una banalità sconfortante.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Lettry dai, dimmi che se dovessero fare del male a sbarella tu porgi l'altra guancia....vero???


Continui a sragionare, ma non mi stupisci affatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uno stato non puo' e NON DEVE ragionare come il singolo!


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non c'è peggior sordo....... è per questo che siamo dove siamo.
> Io nn so se hai figli MM, ma sono convinta che se facessero male a tuo figlio, forse saresti il primo a chiedere giustizia! Se non ne hai nn puoi capire.


 una volta per tutte: la giustizia non deve essere umorale ...
è ora di smetterla di fare questi esempi oltretutto sgradevoli


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

purtroppo mi devo adeguare e accettare le condizioni che mi vengono imposte, visto che nel nome della civiltà e del perdono vengono permesse certe nefandezze, ma io nn la penso come voi.
Sarò banale, sarò retorica, ma se mi tocchi mia figli a muori.

Adios


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> purtroppo mi devo adeguare e accettare le condizioni che mi vengono imposte, ma io nn la penso come voi.
> Sarò banale, sarò retorica, ma se mi tocchi mia figli a muori.
> 
> Adios


per tutti noi è così ma si parlava d'altro


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Infatti dei pedofili non deve occuparsi la vittima, o i genitori della vittima. Lo strazio per aver subito una violenza simile toglie il lume della ragione. Se qualcuno toccasse mia figlia, certo che d'istinto lo ridurrei in brandelli.
Ma sarebbe opportuno che le istituzioni non mi lasciassro sola con la mia giusta e legittima rabbia cieca, ma  mi aiutassero a superare il dramma concretamente.


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> purtroppo mi devo adeguare e accettare le condizioni che mi vengono imposte, visto che nel nome della civiltà e del perdono vengono permesse certe nefandezze, ma io nn la penso come voi.
> Sarò banale, sarò retorica, ma se mi tocchi mia figli a muori.
> 
> Adios


E' la mancanza di civiltà che produce nefandezze. Non il contrario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> beh, io penso di si! E anche per tutti gli altri reati si dovrebbe avere una linea più dura! La gente ci penserebbe prima di rapinare, stuprare, uccidere. E' matematico.


già beccaria spiegò quanto sia inutile per persuadere la gente a delinquere. 3 secoli dopo dovremmo averlo capito meglio.


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Nei paesi dove esiste la pena di morte, il tasso di criminalità non diminuisce. Questo vale per gli Usa. Per non parlare degli altri paesi...dove ad esempio, ma è solo un esempio , vige l'integralismo islamico. Esiste la pena di morte...ma gli abusi sui minori e sulle donne sono all'ordine del giorno. Anzi, in genere è la vittima dell'abuso che viene lapidata o spinta al suicidio.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

si, la pena di morte non è un deterrente che funzioni. E' assodato.
Eppure il problema è grosso e ,a parer mio, non abbastanza studiato e tentato di risolvere visto che mi pare due anni fa cercarono di fondare il  partito dei pedofili.
Il fenomeno ,purtroppo anche grazie alla rete,invece di restringersi dilaga sempre più.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si, la pena di morte non è un deterrente che funzioni. E' assodato.
> Eppure il problema è grosso e ,a parer mio, non abbastanza studiato e tentato di risolvere visto che mi pare *due anni fa cercarono di fondare il  partito dei pedofili.*
> Il fenomeno ,purtroppo anche grazie alla rete,invece di restringersi dilaga sempre più.


Amche questo e' la democrazia.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Deprecabile



Non facciamo falsi moralismi .

Tu perdoneresti i delinquenti che per rubarti il portafoglio ti fracassano 3 costole e ti procurano un ematoma al cervello ?
O quello che ti ha sfasciato casa per cercare dei soldi ?

Finiamola di fare i buoni, quando dentro di noi vorremmo che certa gente sparisse dalla faccia terra !

Provate a subire una violenza contro voi stessi o contro persone o cose a voi care e poi venitemi a dire....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Aridaje!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aridaje!



Viva l'iprocrisia......


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

No viva la logica!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Amche questo e' la democrazia.


 

okkey, e la sede del partito la mettiamo nell'appartamento di fianco al tuo neh? voglio vedere in quanti secondi trasolochi!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> okkey, e la sede del partito la mettiamo nell'appartamento di fianco al tuo neh? voglio vedere in quanti secondi trasolochi!


Hai letto da qualche parte che approvo? Sai leggere?

Ho detto che anche quello e' la democrazia


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai letto da qualche parte che approvo? Sai leggere?
> 
> Ho detto che anche quello e' la democrazia


per me permettere che un gruppo di malati delinquenti fondino un partito nn è democrazia, è autolesionismo!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> per me permettere che un gruppo di malati delinquenti fondino un partito nn è democrazia, è autolesionismo!


Evidentemente non hai chiaro il concetto di democrazia.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Evidentemente non hai chiaro il concetto di democrazia.


resta il fatto che la pedofilia è un reato.
A questo punto potrebbero voler fondare il partito dei rapinatori, degli assassini e quant'altro.
Comunque io resto dell'idea che tutta 'sta democrazia ci fa male


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che la pedofilia è un reato.
> *A questo punto potrebbero voler fondare il partito dei rapinatori, degli assassini e quant'altro.*
> Comunque io resto dell'idea che tutta 'sta democrazia ci fa male


Sicuramente! 
La democrazia infatti e' fallimentare, fa acqua da tutte le parti.

A maggior ragione non capisco chi vorrebbe uno stato assassino


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che la pedofilia è un reato.
> A questo punto potrebbero voler fondare il partito dei rapinatori, degli assassini e quant'altro.
> Comunque io resto dell'idea che tutta 'sta democrazia ci fa male


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Amche questo e' la democrazia.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente!
> La democrazia infatti e' fallimentare, fa acqua da tutte le parti.


 
W la democrazia allora?? nn ti capisco lettry.....spiega meglio cosa vuoi dire.....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non facciamo falsi moralismi .
> 
> Tu perdoneresti i delinquenti che per rubarti il portafoglio ti fracassano 3 costole e ti procurano un ematoma al cervello ?
> O quello che ti ha sfasciato casa per cercare dei soldi ?
> ...


Ciao. Non potevi scegliere avatar più confacente: io ADORO il vecchio, grande Frank Castle alias Francis Castiglione ..... E da quando malla sceneggiatura c'ha messo le mani Garth Ennis è diventato strepitoso !


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Non potevi scegliere avatar più confacente: io ADORO il vecchio, grande Frank Castle alias Francis Castiglione ..... E da quando malla sceneggiatura c'ha messo le mani Garth Ennis è diventato strepitoso !



Anche il tuo nome e' tutto un programma.....

Avevo 12 anni e gia' imperversavano i Kiss.......
...grandi i Kiss...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Anche il tuo nome e' tutto un programma.....
> 
> Avevo 12 anni e gia' imperversavano i Kiss.......
> ...grandi i Kiss...


 
Lo immagino, anche perché chi ama i comics ha un naturale trasporto per i Kiss, i più fumettistici tra i musicisti rock. Saprai senz'altro che la Dc Comics negli anni 70 pubblicò alcuni numeri di una serie supereroistica dedicata a loro. Non fu un successo clamoroso ma comunque furono pubblicati una ventina di numeri. Si trovano su ebay in lingua originale.
cm the Punisher di Ellis e Dillon e quello ora pubblicato su 100% Marvel della Panini è meglio o cmq al livello di un ottimo action movie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non c'è peggior sordo....... è per questo che siamo dove siamo.
> Io nn so se hai figli MM, ma sono convinta che se facessero male a tuo figlio, forse saresti il primo a chiedere giustizia! Se non ne hai nn puoi capire.


andrebbe ad ammazzarlo di persona, non pretenderebbe che lo facesse lo stato, come comportamento codificato


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*questo é il punto*



Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che la pedofilia è un reato.
> A questo punto potrebbero voler fondare il partito dei rapinatori, degli assassini e quant'altro.
> Comunque io resto dell'idea che tutta 'sta democrazia ci fa male


... ma quando é reato, solo quando si arriva allo stupro, alla violenza, al favoreggiamento ed all'induzione alla prostituzione infantile o anche quando il vicino di casa, il familiare, il conoscente scarica filmati o foto pedopornografiche?
A me é capitato di aver avuto involontari contatti con gente del genere, e quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza, il più grande quesito morale che mi sono posta era: va denunciato o, visto che chi gli sta attorno non dice nulla perché il soggetto arriva alle vie di fatto, é meglio non impicciarsi? 
Quando una curiosità "infame" diventa produttrice di probabili reati? 

Quello che é disarmante é che questi elementi sono spesso considerati delle persone generose, sensibili e molto amabili. Delle perle di individui...
Alla fine non importa quello che si é veramente, per la gran parte conta come ci si spenda di essere...
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ma quando é reato, solo quando si arriva allo stupro, alla violenza, al favoreggiamento ed all'induzione alla prostituzione infantile o *anche quando il vicino di casa, il familiare, il conoscente scarica filmati o foto pedopornografiche?*
> A me é capitato di aver avuto involontari contatti con gente del genere, e quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza, il più grande quesito morale che mi sono posta era: va denunciato o, visto che chi gli sta attorno non dice nulla perché il soggetto arriva alle vie di fatto, é meglio non impicciarsi?
> *Quando una curiosità "infame" diventa produttrice di probabili reati? *
> 
> ...


 
secondo me anche in questo caso. se non ci fosse richiesta, ci sarebbe comunque la pedofilia, ma probabilmente in minor misura. 
mi viene il dubbio che quella che sto dicendo sia una cazzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  però davvero la richiesta di materiale pedopornografico la vedo tanto come un'istigazione. io che sono una persona senza scrupoli, se mi chiedi un film porno ti produco il film porno, se mi chiedi quello pedopornografico, ti faccio avere quello. e il pedofilo disposto a girare il film, ha il favoreggiamento di altra persone...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me anche in questo caso. se non ci fosse richiesta, ci sarebbe comunque la pedofilia, ma probabilmente in minor misura.
> mi viene il dubbio che quella che sto dicendo sia una cazzata
> 
> 
> ...


Anche per me sarebbero punibili... credo accada in una certa misura.
Cos'e' favoreggiamento? Non ne so un azzo io.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbero punibili... credo accada in una certa misura.
> Cos'e' favoreggiamento? Non ne so un azzo io.


ci sono reati specifici che puniscono la detenzione e la cessione anche a titolo gratuito di materiale pedopornografico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbero punibili... credo accada in una certa misura.
> Cos'e' favoreggiamento? Non ne so un azzo io.


non è favoreggiamento a meno che non ci sia una sorta di partecipazione alla "produzione"...
già il possesso di materiale pedopornografico, è reato. la distribuzione, è un'aggravante. la richiesta non so come rientri


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è favoreggiamento a meno che non ci sia una sorta di partecipazione alla "produzione"...
> già il possesso di materiale pedopornografico, è reato. la distribuzione, è un'aggravante. la richiesta non so come rientri


a seconda dei casi specifici può essere configurata in diversi modi (sarà il magistrato ad interpretare)
ad es., poichè è punito procurarsi quel materiale, la richiesta (non riscontrata) potrebbe essere punita a titolo di tentativo.
oppure, la diffusione di una disponibilità ad acquistare materiale del genere potrebbe essere configurata come diffusione di informazioni volte allo sfruttamento sessuale dei minori (altra fattispecie).
l'istigazione ricorrerebbe solo se l'attività fosse pubblica e la richiesta mirata.
il favoreggiamento,  hai ragione tu, non ce lo vedo


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2009)

*sia come sia...*

La domanda e l'offerta sono chiaramente concatenate, ma il problema non é il reato in sé, che tutti riteniamo abominevole, quanto il fatto che ci sia una richiesta sommersa ma insospettabilmente diffusa di questi materiali pedopornografici che spesso vengono fruiti da persone "normali".

In fondo gran parte degli atti sessuali su minori o infanti avviene nell'ambito della famiglia... e sappiamo quanto questi eventi siano coperti dalla famosa omertà della vergogna di denunciare questi fatti da parte della famiglia medesima.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La domanda e l'offerta sono chiaramente concatenate, ma il problema non é il reato in sé, che tutti riteniamo abominevole, quanto il fatto che ci sia una richiesta sommersa ma insospettabilmente diffusa di questi materiali pedopornografici che spesso vengono fruiti da persone "normali".
> 
> In fondo gran parte degli atti sessuali su minori o infanti avviene nell'ambito della famiglia... e sappiamo quanto questi eventi siano coperti dalla famosa omertà della vergogna di denunciare questi fatti da parte della famiglia medesima.
> Bruja


Era esattamente questo che cercavo di dire.
Si tende a credere che il pedofilo sia un estraneo lupo mannaro, ahime' la realta' e' diversa.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente!
> *La democrazia infatti e' fallimentare*, fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> 
> A maggior ragione non capisco chi vorrebbe uno stato assassino


 che il cielo ce la conservi; 
mai vorrei vivere in un paese dove non esiste democrazia


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che il cielo ce la conservi;
> mai vorrei vivere in un paese dove non esiste democrazia


Sicuramente! Tra tutti i governi credo sia il piu' decente.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che la pedofilia è un reato.
> A questo punto potrebbero voler fondare il partito dei rapinatori, degli assassini e quant'altro.
> *Comunque io resto dell'idea che tutta 'sta democrazia ci fa male*


 Alternative valide?


----------

